# AWS - CWI Course & Exam - دورة تدريب وتأهيل مفتش لحام من الجمعية الأمريكية للحام



## waled.suliman (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*NAYA For Engineering Services & Training*​ *NEST*​ *&*​ *American Welding Society **
*​ *AWS*​ ​ *Announce*​ ​ *AWS - CWI Course & Exam*​ *دورة تدريب وتأهيل مفتش لحام من الجمعية الأمريكية للحام *​ ​ *Turkey – Istanbul  المكان: تركيا – اسطنبول / ​*​​ *
*​*المواصلات والإقامة (مع الإفطار) مؤمنة اسطنبول في فندق ممتاز​*​​*​*​​ *25/02/2013:بداية الدورة تاريخ​*​​ *1 day Exam+8 day Course: مدة الدورة​*​​ *05/03/2013:** الامتحان*​ *لغة التدريب:** عربي – انكليزي*​ *اخر موعد للتسجيل 10/01/2013*​ *رسوم التسجيل:*​ * $ شاملة لرسوم الدورة + الامتحان + المادة العلمية + الاقامة+وجبة افطار + المواصلات+وجبات خفيفة ومشروبات خلال الاستراحات ضمن الدورة*​ ​ *نظام الامتحان:*​ *انجليزي يترجم الى العربية (نظام الامتحان يعتمد على اختيار الاجابة الصحيحة من بين اربع اجابات)*​ *بالإضافة الى امتحان عملي وفي حال الرسوب بواحد من الامتحانات ال 3 *​ *يمكن اعادة الامتحان للاختبار الذي رسب فيه الطالب خلال سنة وفي اي دولة يقام فيها الامتحان بعد دفع رسم الامتحان*​ ​ *الشهادة**: **مفتش لحام دولي من الجمعية الامريكية للحام*​ *العدد محدود والأفضلية للتسجيل المبكر*​ *حسم خاص للسوريين*


----------

